# The Divine Essence and Attributes (Muller)



## RamistThomist (Feb 22, 2014)

*Simplicity in pre-Reformation*

The scholastic understanding of “identity” assumes various levels of identity (essential and formal), so the term “identity” does not indicate radical equation in every sense posssible (40 n. 63). I think this point is missed in most discussions on simplicity. It is not the case that advocates of simplicity are arguing if A = B, and B = C, then A = C. Of course, we haven't always done a good job in distancing ourselves from some of the stronger forms of Thomism which do make these kind of arguments. I do think Wolterstorff's and Plantinga's critiques do apply to forms of Thomism. I don't think they necessarily carry over to later Reformed thought. I think this section could have been fleshed out more. I like how he sets up the possible solution. In any case, I default to Hodge's discussion on these matters.

The goal is “to argue a certain manner of distinction (for the sake of manifesting the three) while at the very same time denying other kinds of distinction (for the sake of confessing the one)” (41).

*Simplicity and Predication*

Many critique absolute divine simplicity as eliminating the possibility of any real predication (on our part) of the divine essence. But when medievals used this term, all they meant was that God is not composite (54-55). Thus, it would seem that simplicity is simply (no pun intended) a corollary of God's spirituality.

Plurality in God is secundum rationem, not secundum re (55). The reason for this is if the latter, then the essence would seem to be divisible.

*Development and Decline of late orthodoxy*

Interestingly, the medievals viewed “space” and time,” not as things but as relations (148).

*Existence and knowledge of God*

The orthodox followed three ways of approach to the problem of the knowledge of God (166):

via causationes (a cause can be known in some manner from its effects)
via emimentiae(we attribute to God all the perfections known to creataures)
via negationis (we remove from God the imperfections known to creatures)​
*Rules of predication*

“Predication is the logical act of attribution by which a subject is united with a predicate” (197).


*Conclusion*

The book is necessary reading and it is a shame that it isn't available individually. It's not my favorite of the Muller series, but it did correct a lot of my misunderstandings.


----------

